# hello



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

hello ,i'm as you can see another person from scotland 
don't have my own horse ,but am enjoying helping with other peoples ,i don't really ride although a quiet hack on a heavy is my idea of heaven ,i used to, but find that i just enjoy grooming , mucking out and generally enjoy just being around them 
i used to be a groom before i had children many moons ago and the horsey side of my life sort of galloped into the sunset 
i've done some work with training my goats to tack well needs must when you don't have horses ,i've been out of the horse world for a long time so i hope i don't bore you to much as things have changed a bit and i'd love to learn more ,because you never know there could be a friend out there somewhere


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and don't feel bad about not having a horse. There are many here who love them from afar, or dream of someday owning one.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hello and welcome!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

welcome moorland. hope it all goes well.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum. Hope to see you around.

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! 

I'm sure you will learn a lot from this forum. I sure have! And as Vida said, don't feel bad about not owning your own horse. There are a few people that post on here regularly that don't own their own. 

Enjoy posting!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shelly (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi moorland


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

thank you .it's alright i don't really feel bad about not owning my own horse ,my daughter is on here ,she has her own ,so when she's at work i help out with hers ,although just after posting another daughter phoned up and says she knows of a horse i've worked with a few years ago that needs help ,she told me to buy him she'd pay half she said ,i'm not sure because of the credit crunch ect ,time ,he would need a lot of understandng ,not sure if the bo would have him on there as he's a heavy ,doesn't like leg ,had a bad time ect not sure if owner would sell him or push the price up ,but i'm going to look into it a bit ,he's 12 years old ,writing it down helps with the pros and cons somehow :shock:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

wellll hello there!!!! welcome here


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

hey, go for it! bo will cope with it. lol


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

hi welcome moorland...i was just curious...what exactly do you do with your goats.im a blonde *hehe* and never fully understood your original post. you train them? for what?


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

you can train them for light pack work or for pulling a small goat cart ,they do some great goat cart stuff in the states, none really over here since victorian times


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ohh.gotcha  

i was like omg thats sooo cool u can train goats to pull carts.i never knew that! haha
then i looked at your picture/defal kinda thing and i thought ouch!! if they stuck u with one of their horns.my uncle has a fainting goat and hes got little horns and they hurt too!


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

the big brown one at the back is brandy he's a full billy and is strong and can be a bit funny ,loves distorying things with his horns :wink:he also wears a horse rug as you cannot shut him in a stable ,he goes through the door ,he spent the first year locked in never being allowed to graze ,the one i'm holding is suki she wouldn't dream of using her horns on you and the one without horns is may she's a cross old english goat and a real sweetheart ,i haven't got around to the cart bit ,but they walk on a halter and will now wear harness ,they are very like horses to train:wink:
highlander ,i'm still waiting to hear from the bo ,we'll see about the new horse,the whole family is very keen now though:wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

OMIGOSH! I love your goats!

...and welcome to the forum!


----------

